# Amberjack Setup?



## ateupwitit

What type of gear do you guys use while hunting amberjack? i.e. reel,line,rod sizes, lead sizes, leader length, bait, etc.....you know what I mean give me the lowdown. I have been using a Okuma Titus 50 with 80lb line and 130lb leader mono rigged like I would to catch snapper with a 16oz weight and swivel 6' leader with a circle hook. 

After this weekend I realize I need to upgrade my line and hook size. We landed many AJs including a 84Lber but we were broke off and pulled hooks too many times.......thanks for any input.


----------



## Tuna Man

Personally if targeting AJ's I like a spinner w/50-80# braid, like mono leader and a butterfly jig. Now that is fun.


----------



## Ocean Man

I don't see anything wrong with your set up, any more would be overkill. It's not often that you are going to be catching 80lb AJ's and if you up your line and leader size you may not get any bites. As far as pulling hooks, you may need a bigger hook to match your bait size.


----------



## countryjwh

i like the set up personally. maybe bigger hooks like already stated.


----------



## bellafishing

Are you using 80lb braid or mono? I assume braid since you're hunting reef donkeys. Lock the drag all the way down on that 50. I know she's good for it!! Then make sure you don't get your ass drug over the side!! God I love AJ's!!

Bob


----------



## Harry Brosofsky

I use a Penn Torque 300, 80 lb PP with a bimini twist at the end, 50-80 lb fluoro leader tied to the bimini with an albright knot, mounted on a 7' Chaos T-80 jigging rod. Works well with jigs and also with carolina rigs...lots of backbone, lots of drag, lots of torque.

Harry


----------



## Clay-Doh

This is what my rig looks like to catch AJ's. Its the only way I can.

And I aint talkin about the rig behind me, talkin about the "rig" in my right hand! :letsdrink










Heres the "rig I used to use. This time its in my left hand.










Just clownin around. Seriously, I couldn't catch an AJ on a rod and reel if my life depended on it. I really wish I could figure out how you fishermen do it, cuz biullreds, rays, and catfish is about the extent of my fishing career, other than the few sharks I have got lucky with.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

When we are trying to catch them we use Shimano TLD 15-25s with 65lb braid and 100lb mono leader. 13/0 or 14/0 mustad circle hook. But all too often they find the Penn 8500s with 25lb mono we have out for flat lines and we wear ourselves out trying to wrestle them in on spinning tackle.


----------



## ateupwitit

thanks for the info,I was scared to lock the drag all the way down....maybe thats why it took an hour to land the fish:hotsun:dohbut even the 20-40lb'ers fought like they were amped up on Red Bull and Steriods. AJs are some the funnest fish to catch in my opinion,.........but then again all fish are fun to catch. We were using mono but I'm in the process of switching to 80lbPP, I have it on my jigging reels but not on my larger reels too much money to spool.


----------



## wrightackle

It sounds like you are fishing deep water so this advice may not apply. On the public wrecks in 80-100 feet of water try freelining a ruby redlip or a white snapper. It is a lot of fun to watch them come up and nail these baits. You usually can catch keepers that way. The guys that advised using conventional reels like the tld's are right on the money. The drags on those reels will stop an AJ a lot quicker than spinning gear. For some reason you don't cramp up as bad fighting fish on conventional reels.


----------



## cyd

My one and only Amberjack was 47 lbs caught out from St. Augustine. The boat captain told me that Amberjacks were trash fish, was infected with worms, and was only fed in restaurants to tourists. I threw the fish back in. Was he wrong?


----------



## DreamWeaver21

> *cyd (7/24/2008)*My one and only Amberjack was 47 lbs caught out from St. Augustine. The boat captain told me that Amberjacks were trash fish, was infected with worms, and was only fed in restaurants to tourists. I threw the fish back in. Was he wrong?


Used to be considered trash but now there is a market for them. Most do have worms in them especially neat the tailbut they are not harmful when cooked.


----------



## true-king

I'm a spinner guy too. I use 50# braid with 60-80# mono leader with a williamson. Tighten down that drag and you'll be ok.


----------



## lobsterman

> *cyd (7/24/2008)*My one and only Amberjack was 47 lbs caught out from St. Augustine. The boat captain told me that Amberjacks were trash fish, was infected with worms, and was only fed in restaurants to tourists. I threw the fish back in. Was he wrong?


He was a retard. Char-grilled Amberjack is just about as good as it gets. Marinade in Zesty Italian dressing for 4 or 5 hours in the fridge before cooking and I bet you don't throw another one away.


----------



## lobsterman

A good spinning/jigging setup is as good as it gets. It wears the fish out not the angler.


----------



## WW2

Take a broomstick and tie 80# test straight to it and a hook and drop it over the side with a mingo on it. Hand to someone on the boat and then bet them that they can't catch an AJ on it. Take the $ you win after that AJ rips it our of their hands and buy beer, another broomstick and more line. :shedevil

I love AJ, one of the best fighters around.


----------



## Mullethead

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Depends where you fish ? <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I really enjoy fighting them on jigging reels with 80 lb spectra, around low wreck or flat rocks. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">But around tall structure (rigs, rocks with 20 to 30 ft relief) I use 9/0 ?s with 130 mono and the drag hammered down, and then use the boat to pry ?em off. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Even with 130 mono main line ? I can get away with 100 lb mono leaders- hooks sized for bait & anticipated fish size (16/0 or 20/0 for mongo reef donkeys) <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">With really big baits and lots of current near rigs I have used a down rigger ? to keep from added several lbs of lead ahead of the bait. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">And trim those worms out ? cut into cubes ? teriyaki marinade, wrap with bacon and grill , MMMMMMM


----------



## ateupwitit

I'm gonna try a spinning setup just for fun while I'm in shallower waters targeting smaller AJsbut when I'm out on natural bottom or structure in 250' or so I'll stick with the larger conventional setup. Thanks for the replies. I would have never in my wildest dream thought someone would fight an AJ on spinning gear, but I love a new challenge so I got to try it.............I can just see a naked spool and my reel bearings on fire


----------



## specslayer

wow i just use a penn 650 and a 6ft captiva rod, the reel is spooled with 30lb mono and i use 3-4 ft of 80lb mono for a leader with a 7/0 circle hook and i do fine witht he aj's


----------



## Orion45

> *cyd (7/24/2008)*My one and only Amberjack was 47 lbs caught out from St. Augustine. The boat captain told me that Amberjacks were trash fish, was infected with worms, and was only fed in restaurants to tourists. I threw the fish back in. Was he wrong?


Yep! Speckled trout has a heck more of worms than AJ's. I hardly ever find worms in AJ's. Although I like to grill AJ's, my favorite way is to filet it then cut it into 1" strips. Lightly rub yellow mustard on the strips, season with salt/pepper, bread them, and then deep fry. Great with Heineken or St. Pauli's Girl.


----------



## legalhookin

love to fish for aj's, especially when you have small sized friends onboard and hand then the rod and only say wind fast, its a blast to laugh at a 130lb man get slammed to the rail. i just play with the williamson jigs, dont seem to find any over 27 1/2 inches long but are always a blast!


----------



## gmblnfool

To target 70 lbs + AJs what reel would you go with 9/0, TLD 25, or Okuma Titus TW 50. All are under $200.


----------



## JoeZ

Penn Captiva 2000, 20-pound power pro, 30-pound leader and a pomp jig.



No, really.



It worked accidentally once. I was shocked.


----------



## JoshH

> *gmblnfool (7/30/2008)*To target 70 lbs + AJs what reel would you go with 9/0, TLD 25, or Okuma Titus TW 50. All are under $200.


9/0... the TLD has like 17 pounds of drag max? I dont know anything about the Okuma big game reels.


----------



## true-king

> *JoeZ (7/30/2008)*Penn Captiva 2000, 20-pound power pro, 30-pound leader and a pomp jig.
> 
> No, really.
> 
> It worked accidentally once. I was shocked.


I caught one on my stradic 2500 with 10# braid and a small bucktail.The jacks were on top that day. Wasn't legal, but pretty fun.


----------



## Travis Gill

9/0 for sure


----------



## JoeZ

This one was legal though, not by much but legal.

Still laughing at that one.


----------



## ateupwitit

> *gmblnfool (7/30/2008)*To target 70 lbs + AJs what reel would you go with 9/0, TLD 25, or Okuma Titus TW 50. All are under $200.


I use Okuma for just about all my setups I like lever drag, I just won a TLD 15 looking forward to using it, but I also own some Calcuttas and Avets as well. That 84# AJ I landed with a Titus 50 with the drag at strike position and never applied full drag setting. I love them.


----------



## sc23

The TLD is a darn good reel, but, I like a penn. For big jacks I use 80 lb mono (I just don't like braids) with 130 leader. Just my rig.


----------



## Tightlinesinga

Sounds like overkill to me, I like my Torium 40 with 60 lb stren superbraid on a Trevala 6'6 med heavy jigging rod with an 80 lb flouro leader and a 7 oz williamson benthos jig. I like the Torium over the lever drags because you can do more adjustments and lock it down when needed.


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18

Through experience fishing for ajs about every time i go out. I have found the best set up to be a 6/0 or 9/0 penn senator with 80lb to 100lbline, i use a twelve ounce weight, 200lb leader, and a 9/0 to 12/0 Circle Hook with the biggest hardtail i can find for bait and before i drop i take a hammer to the drag and make sure its cranked down as much as it can be. Even after having a good setup capable of tussling with ajs,the best weapon i have found for catching donkeys is to use your engines to yank them off that rig or reef once you have them hooked.


----------



## reelthrill

For average size AJ's, I have a spinning combo filled with 65lb. braid and a penn slammer spinning rod. I enjoy fishing with the spinning combination and rarely lose a fish but when I am targeting the big AJ's in deeper water, I like to go to a conventional reel with heavier line and a stouter rod. (especially if you are going to drive away from a rig once the fish is hooked) Also; Don't be afraid to use large baits for the bigger AJ's. Medium sized bonita and chicken dolphin are great baits for the bigger jacks.


----------



## sc23

> *Tightlinesinga (8/11/2008)*Sounds like overkill to me, I like my Torium 40 with 60 lb stren superbraid on a Trevala 6'6 med heavy jigging rod with an 80 lb flouro leader and a 7 oz williamson benthos jig. I like the Torium over the lever drags because you can do more adjustments and lock it down when needed.


 We agree to disagree. I've seen a lot of AJs over 50 lbs that hang around wrecks. Overkill, I think not.


----------



## Ty and the Tide

*inshore public wrecks.*

Can anyone share some good public wrecks to find A.J.s within 3miles from shore? :thumbup:


----------

